# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  New Features for the Board

## Rob

In the next few days, we will be implementing the latest upgrade for this Message Board software. In addition to some behind the scenes bug fixes, there will be a new text editor for you to enter your message posts. One of the main features will be an "auto save" function while typing messages! 

We hope you find the new changes beneficial, and here is a short video describing some of the changes:

----------


## Bnewb

Nice updates!!
LOVE the auto save...too many times I've written something & forgotten to copy/save it...no worries now!!!

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks Rob.  I also love that we can easily edit our posts if we forget a critical letter in a word or something.
Can't wait to try out the new stuff.  Oh and soon come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 7milelover

Thanks Rob. I do find the latin/gibberish language  often seen  in this new board humorous.

----------


## Rob

7mile,

That is just a way to show the text areas. It is not meant to mean anything, just to be a place holder.

Res ipsa loquitur

----------

